# I got beat up



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I had planned on sighting in and giving an accuracy report on the highly MODIFIED M44 carbine however I found the eye relief was not what I remember 20 years back when I took 5 deer with this thing. 
I did fire 3 rounds of Silver tips but two rounds of 180 grain S&B was a bit much and smacked me between the eyes

I have replaced the scope for more eye relief and will eventually give it an evaluation to the best of my ability
rifle is 27" long with 20" barrel


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Had my slug gun do that to me more than once, with plenty of eye relief (4 1/2"). I feel your pain!!!


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

wowzer, you make that stock?


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

m44 has a PUNCH to start with OUCH


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Ow, my M44 does a good job also. My friends daughter who is 23-24 shot mine sitting and when it went off she rocker back then rocked forward and looked at us and went OH NICE!! She then sent about another 5-10 rounds down range and quit. I love mine for that reason and the muzzle flash (easily visible in the daytime).

Ted


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

I was sighting in a 12 Gauge single shot shotgun onetime that someone else had mounted the scope wrong and got nailed like that. Ouch!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Placement ???*

Look at the placement of the heel of the stock on her shoulder. Her boyfriend(?)should have his ass kicked by 1000 circus clowns. ---SAWMAN


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

saku39 said:


> wowzer, you make that stock?


*Same question. I've made a couple stocks but that one looks different. Does it feel good to hold? *

*Been there a few times on the face slap, not good with a BMG, broke the bone in my nose, and yes it was the first time I ever shot one and never happened again after that one. Hope it didn't get you too bad.*


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

yes I made the stock because it came with a broken stock but bright shinny bore , it was raining all week , i was stuck inside and went - HUMMMM.
in the day it wasn't so bad. I even shot 200 Grn ammo out of it but the 180 Grn S&B kicks extremely hard , I do think my age is the main factor
in a few weeks i will give an accurate report on this rifle with a new scope on it


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dude that gun is NUTS! Rarely do "bubba guns" spark my interest but damn that thing is funky!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

91/30 and a m44 ====night day different for the same round


more kick
more boom
more flash

LOVE IT


----------

